# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Frezzy_Oficial - Scam Report

## Frezzy_Oficial

_Please post your comment._

----------


## RaiditemSale

This guy love petty. He banned my account by 2400 arena + 50 wins, actually order didn't completed just got 2400 from my 2300 rating, and 20 wins.
I didn't asked a full refund didn't ask for ban compensation, just like a partial refund of the undid 30 wins. He rejected and take all! What the ...?! Partial refund of 30 wins don't think that is much, but obviously that should be mine because he didn't finished my order.

----------


## Frezzy_Oficial

Fake rep. The account was banned because the guy didnt follow recomendations for dont log in during the pilot process. We was farming last glad wins (was not only 20 was almost 40 already).

----------


## RaiditemSale

> Fake rep. The account was banned because the guy didnt follow recomendations for dont log in during the pilot process. We was farming last glad wins (was not only 20 was almost 40 already).


Hey Don't try to change the subject we should focus on ok?
Am I talk about ban? I am talking about partial refund for my uncompleted order: 
- Only got 20wins but you said 30wins then 32wins today, fine~ so have 18 left? this part need a refund; 
- The suspend release after one month, but it not allow to do Arena anymore. I already lost the chance to get the glade mount;
- You get my money for full glade mount, but order didn't finished while it impossible to continue. 

I paid, and get NOTHING. I understand you did few days work for me so don't ask the full refund. Only need partial refund for the unfinished part. Is there anything wrong?

----------


## Frezzy_Oficial

We clearly said pilot have small risks and we was up to finish the service after the ban (i was not your seller, was TopGamepal) . You keep log in your account during the glad process (and we said should increase up risks), also u keep saying only 20 wins but was (32 when the ban happened). Next time u should follow recomendations and dont come in thread doing fake reps )was topgamepal your seller not me).

----------


## D3Boost

@RaiditemSale What was the dollar amount for 50 wins?

----------


## RaiditemSale

> We clearly said pilot have small risks and we was up to finish the service after the ban (i was not your seller, was TopGamepal) . You keep log in your account during the glad process (and we said should increase up risks), also u keep saying only 20 wins but was (32 when the ban happened). Next time u should follow recomendations and dont come in thread doing fake reps )was topgamepal your seller not me).


...
You keep trying to say the ban issue is not just your problem, i've said many times I AM NOT TALK ABOUT THE BAN. Only talked about the uncompleted order, why you denied to do partial refund for the uncompleted order?? Is that reasonable?
No talk ban pls because I know so much you will not compensate or full refund, you will not take any responsibility, I know it. So just talk about the partial refund because the order you did only part.

Sir, if you don't partial refund no reply pls, doesn't make any sense. I am here trying to appeal and try to get a fair deal, but it seems not. 
Well I cant do anything else... No reply then, tks bye

----------


## RaiditemSale

> @RaiditemSale What was the dollar amount for 50 wins?


It's $500.

----------


## Frezzy_Oficial

u keep trying to saying that. but u agreed before start the order. Risks was explained and you agreed with everything. Deal was trade at 2400cr. We told for u dont keep log in because u could risk the account, but didnt follow the recomendations. U keep trying say order not complete since we was up to finish or do again after back. And u didnt follow what we recomended so u take your own risk.

----------


## RaiditemSale

> u keep trying to saying that. but u agreed before start the order. Risks was explained and you agreed with everything. Deal was trade at 2400cr. We told for u dont keep log in because u could risk the account, but didnt follow the recomendations. U keep trying say order not complete since we was up to finish or do again after back. And u didnt follow what we recomended so u take your own risk.


lol you even don't see what I said? put the ban issue aside and no talk pls because I tired about talking it I know you will not do anything for the issue.
Only about the partial refund, why you not do that? you told me you did your part and not gonna do the partial refund, you know we have at least 18wins left, that is your part? I bought 2300-2400rating & 50wins, have at least 18wins left, why not do the part refund? what kind of logic

----------


## Frezzy_Oficial

because was explained before start and you agreed with everything also the customer keep log in during all glad process and made it happen. U trying to send the issue to me were i cant do nothing because i explained everything before start. But seems you didnt explained right to your customer (or idk if u are the customer because was not me who trade with him) but was agreed everything when i explained. And now u keep trying saying i have to partial refund and telling was not complete. I am tired too but will not acept this fake rep.

----------


## RaiditemSale

> because was explained before start and you agreed with everything also the customer keep log in during all glad process and made it happen. U trying to send the issue to me were i cant do nothing because i explained everything before start. But seems you didnt explained right to your customer (or idk if u are the customer because was not me who trade with him) but was agreed everything when i explained. And now u keep trying saying i have to partial refund and telling was not complete. I am tired too but will not acept this fake rep.


Joke.. I am agreed to not complete the order?? Why not say the oder didn't finished only keep focus on the ban? I said soooo many times I was unlucky of the ban thing ok? Can we now return to the subject? Order didn't finished, partial refund me

----------


## D3Boost

@RaiditemSale @Frezzy_Oficial

How many wins (approximately) does it take for 2300-2400?

And were the 50 wins supposed to be counted after reaching 2400? Or are you counting it within the 2400 (for example, if you win 10 games while under 2400 CR then you only need 40 more wins after 2400).

Frezzy_Oficial, I am not discussing the ban as it's part of the boosting process and both parties should be aware that it may and can happen. I am trying to figure out how much has to be refunded as the account was suspended before the order was completed. Hence you need to refund the difference for which you have not delivered.

If you had completed the entire order before the account was suspended then you wouldn't need to refund anything, but that's not what happened.

----------


## RaiditemSale

> @RaiditemSale @Frezzy_Oficial
> 
> How many wins (approximately) does it take for 2300-2400?
> 
> And were the 50 wins supposed to be counted after reaching 2400? Or are you counting it within the 2400 (for example, if you win 10 games while under 2400 CR then you only need 40 more wins after 2400).
> 
> Frezzy_Oficial, I am not discussing the ban as it's part of the boosting process and both parties should be aware that it may and can happen. I am trying to figure out how much has to be refunded as the account was suspended before the order was completed. Hence you need to refund the difference for which you have not delivered.
> 
> If you had completed the entire order before the account was suspended then you wouldn't need to refund anything, but that's not what happened.


The money I paid is for 3s pvp 2300-2400 rating boost & 50 wins(the 50 wins must to do after reach 2400rating). He did reach to 2400 and about 30wins out of 50.
I know the risk of boosting and emphasized several times that no need the full refund or compensation for the ban. I only ask a partial refund for the uncompleted part(should be 20wins I think), but he keep refusing.

----------


## D3Boost

> The money I paid is for 3s pvp 2300-2400 rating boost & 50 wins(the 50 wins must to do after reach 2400rating). He did reach to 2400 and about 30wins out of 50.
> I know the risk of boosting and emphasized several times that no need the full refund or compensation for the ban. I only ask a partial refund for the uncompleted part(should be 20wins I think), but he keep refusing.


Alright and how many wins on average does it take to go from 2300 to 2400? Once I get an answer for this then I'll be able to determine how much needs to be refunded.

----------


## Frezzy_Oficial

takes 6 wins minimum (considering 15-18 points per win).

----------


## Frezzy_Oficial

Was at 2400 and 32 wins. 2300-2400 takes minimum 6 wins (considering 15-18 points per game depending mmr).

----------


## RaiditemSale

> Alright and how many wins on average does it take to go from 2300 to 2400? Once I get an answer for this then I'll be able to determine how much needs to be refunded.


Yes, normally it's 10-15 wins from 2300-2400.

----------


## D3Boost

Great, so here's what needs to happen:

@Frezzy_Oficial You are entitled to $300 but must refund the rest ($200). The $300 represents the work you already delivered prior to the account being suspended. Note, you are not being punished for the account suspension; you are simply required to refund the difference for which the delivery did not happen.

@RaiditemSale Please let me know if the refund is issued in the next few days.

Please issue the refund as soon as possible. I'll give you until the end of the week to do so. Once this is done, I can remove all posts / negative rating.

----------


## RaiditemSale

> Great, so here's what needs to happen:
> 
> @Frezzy_Oficial You are entitled to $300 but must refund the rest ($200). The $300 represents the work you already delivered prior to the account being suspended. Note, you are not being punished for the account suspension; you are simply required to refund the difference for which the delivery did not happen.
> 
> @RaiditemSale Please let me know if the refund is issued in the next few days.
> 
> Please issue the refund as soon as possible. I'll give you until the end of the week to do so. Once this is done, I can remove all posts / negative rating.


Thank you sir for speaking up for what is right. I will update.

----------


## RaiditemSale

> Great, so here's what needs to happen:
> 
> @Frezzy_Oficial You are entitled to $300 but must refund the rest ($200). The $300 represents the work you already delivered prior to the account being suspended. Note, you are not being punished for the account suspension; you are simply required to refund the difference for which the delivery did not happen.
> 
> @RaiditemSale Please let me know if the refund is issued in the next few days.
> 
> Please issue the refund as soon as possible. I'll give you until the end of the week to do so. Once this is done, I can remove all posts / negative rating.


No refund yet. When will you do it? @Frezzy_Oficial

----------


## D3Boost

@Frezzy_Oficial You have 24 hours to issue the refund.

----------


## RaiditemSale

> @Frezzy_Oficial You have 24 hours to issue the refund.


Update: No refund, and no word  :O O:

----------


## D3Boost

@Frezzy_Oficial has been banned for refusing to refund.

Scammer's details:

[email protected]

----------

